
What Happened to Self-Hosted Blogs? (2018) - bradley_taunt
https://uglyduck.ca/what-happened-to-self-hosted-blogs/
======
JPLeRouzic
Mine is self-hosted:

[https://padiracinnovation.org/News](https://padiracinnovation.org/News)

It is hosted on a 5 years old laptop that is connected to the home LAN. The
home modem (Orange Livebox) and the 24Mbits VDSL connection seems to bear the
load nicely. So far (two years ) it has been rock solid, no accidental down
time.

The software is a modified HTMLy CMS [0]. I added statistics about users, an
app for people with ALS and a proof of concept of a tool to design peptide
vaccines.

I also tried to refactor the software with one and only one clear purpose by
file. While this is reminiscent of object programming, I didn't feel that the
gain of rewriting the whole would worth the pain.

The PHP code is edited by hand with Gedit and the OS is Trisquel Linux.

[0] [https://htmly.com](https://htmly.com) (not maintained since years)

